# Sprung von der Konsole zur grafischen Oberfläche!



## Gast1990 (1. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich schon seit einiger Zeit mit der Spieleprogrammierung unter C++ mithilfe der SDL.
Ich habe mein erstes Projekt nun fertiggestellt ( ein kleines RPG ).
Nun würde ich gerne, dass selbe Projekt, noch ein zweites mal in Java realisieren... .

Wie schon in der Überschrift beschrieben, schaffe ich den Sprung von der Konsole zur grafischen Oberfläche nicht... .
Bei C++ war es so, dass ich das SDL Framework heruntergeladen habe dieses meinem Projekt hinzugefügt und anschließend nach dem include mit dieser Libary arbeiten konnte.

Wie funktioniert so etwas bei Java?

Ich habe schon gelesen das es so etwas wie Java2D gibt, darf ich mir darunter so etwas wie "die" SDL vorstellen ?
Wie füge ich so etwas meinem Projekt hinzu und wo lade ich es runter?!

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen!

PS: Ich verwende Eclipse unter Mac OSX


Vielen Dank

Gast1990


----------



## Fu3L (1. Nov 2008)

In Java ist es wahrscheinlich einfacher, als du gerade denkst  :wink: 

Du wirst dein Spiel ja auf irgendeine Fläche "malen" müssen(also JPanel oder Canvas oder so). Diese mussst du einfach nur in ein JFrame "einbetten". Kleines Beispiel, das zeigt wie einfach GUIs mit Java sind:


```
import javax.swing.*;

public class EinFenster {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
	
		JFrame fenster = new JFrame("Test");
		fenster.setSize(200,200);
		
			JLabel lbl = new JLabel("Hallo Welt");
			fenster.add(lbl);
			
		fenster.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		fenster.setVisible(true);
		
	}
	
}
```

Wobei javax.swing ein Paket aus der Standart-API ist... Und so wie im Beispiel das JLabel hinzugefügt wurde kannst du auch ein JPanel hinzufügen und dadrin zeichnen. Das kannst du aber am besten noch mal in:

http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel7/javainsel_15_001.htm#mj2e891cdc51578f8f083b119b543f13ac

nachlesen oder die SuFU hier im Forum verwenden...

Java2D ist einfach nur ein Zusatz für komplexere Zeichenmethoden, wenn du zum Beispiel geometrische Formen zeichnen möchtest, kannst du mit java2D auch Füllstärken und so etwas festlegen...

Edit: Der Link oben ist für normale GUIs, wie man in Panels malt wird hier erklärt:

http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel7/javainsel_16_001.htm#mje91215c9a5b1875419f83a5d213adf28


----------



## Gast1990 (1. Nov 2008)

Super!!!

Vielen Dank!

Das es so einfach ist hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht !!


----------

